# Basang basa sa ulan & Luha



## JF1234

I listened to 2 Philippines songs recently and it's called Basang basa sa ulan & Luha - and I love the rhythms. I would like to know the meaning of the songs, can someone help me? Please? Thank you.

*BASANG BASA SA ULAN*
Heto ako ngayon, nag-iisa
Naglalakbay sa gitna ng dilim
Lagi na lang akong nadarapa
Ngunit heto, bumabangon pa rin
...........

*LUHA*
Akala ko ikaw ay akin 
Totoo sa aking paningin 
Ngunit nang ikaw ay yakapin
Naglaho sa dilim

I can't post the URL link here because I have not make 30 entries.  I just need to know the meaning of the songs..


----------



## LanceKitty

JF1234 said:
			
		

> *BASANG BASA SA ULAN*
> Heto ako ngayon, nag-iisa
> Naglalakbay sa gitna ng dilim
> Lagi na lang akong nadarapa
> Ngunit heto, bumabangon pa rin




*Very Wet From the Rain*
Here I am now, alone
Travelling in the middle of darkness
I am always tripping*
But, I can always get up

_* *tripping* in the sense of falling down or tripping on your feet. not the colloquial english of having fun._




> *LUHA*
> Akala ko ikaw ay akin
> Totoo sa aking paningin*
> Ngunit nang ikaw ay yakapin
> Naglaho sa dilim


 
*Tears*
I thought you were mine
True, in my perception
But when I hugged you
[You] vanished in the dark

_* this could be literally translated as "True to my vision", but it figuratively means as what I have translated._


----------



## JF1234

Thank you very much. I appreciate it. I found that Tagalog is an interesting language to learn. I just know a few friends from Phillipines. I think learning a language is much more easier if we start learn from a song.... And I personally love these 2 songs.  Too bad that I can't have the full translation here because of the rule of this forum.  I have been using online tagalog translator to guess the meaning word by word, and some of the words I can't find in the online dictionary. A long way to learn....


----------

